# Summer Storage



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I added some Seafoam to the tank of my 2011 Ariens 24" Deluxe snow blower and then drained it of fuel the other day. I even pulled the cord several times afterward just to make sure the carb was drained of as much gas as possible.

My question is, is it ok just to leave it alone for the summer? Or, should I add a bit of gas blended with Sta-bil for storage over the summer?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

seafoam works as a stabulizer also but if you've drained the gas out then there is no need to put gas back in it


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You could pull the spark plug out, add a few drops of oil, or a fogger to the cylinder, give the rope a few more pulls to whirl it around a bit, put the plug back in before tucking it away for the summer too.


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

*Stabilizer*

_My question is, is it ok just to leave it alone for the summer? Or, should I add a bit of gas blended with Sta-bil for storage over the summer?_

I can not recommend the use of Sta-Bil. Period. It has failed me spectacularly. 
At this point I will only use the old system of starting everything every 3 weeks. 
It's cheaper and if something goes wrong I'll know right away.

Here are images from a carb I took apart today. I had a no-start condition with a fuel overflow issue. I thought the float had failed but there was ( as there usually is) more to it.



















apologies for the size but it's late and I'm beat.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's some pretty yucky looking stuff! I have never seen that happen to anything I've used Sta-bil in myself.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Marcintosh said:


> _My question is, is it ok just to leave it alone for the summer? Or, should I add a bit of gas blended with Sta-bil for storage over the summer?_
> 
> I can not recommend the use of Sta-Bil. Period. It has failed me spectacularly.
> At this point I will only use the old system of starting everything every 3 weeks.
> ...


I highly doubt that build up has anything to do with stabil..
looks like that stuff has been building up for many years..
there is something else going on there, probably unrelated to stabil.

Scot


----------



## Marcintosh (Dec 21, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> I highly doubt that build up has anything to do with stabil..
> looks like that stuff has been building up for many years..
> there is something else going on there, probably unrelated to stabil.
> 
> Scot


You'd think wouldn't you? But, you'd be wrong. It sat from last fall. October? or so. Prior to that I'd rebuilt in in the spring (2011) so there's that to consider.
I'd put in Seafoam, ran the engine for more than 5 minutes, drained the tank, emptied the line and filter. Aparrently I missed the bowl? It's a small carb so there couldn't have been all that much in the body. 
It's sat in the shed/tent all winter. Wood floor - not dirt.

I used Seafoam as I've had other issues with Stabil - This picture is the carb off my SimpleCity Snowblower that sat for 3 seasons using Stabil. I followed the directions on the label and from the dealer and got this-








At the worst I overlooked the bowl but I don't think so and it shouldn't matter should it?
I wish I had the $$ to have a chemist look at this.
I've no problems with my Garden Tractor or my other 4 cycle stuff only the snow blower and this machine. 
And yes, I'm good at following directions. 
I also only use brand name Premium fuel.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

That looks a lot like blended (Ethanol) gas has been run/sitting in it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i've been using seafoam insted of sta-bul since '06


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have had terrible luck with stabil. I have recently been told there is another version that it better with the new gas ...but I am not willing to try. 

That carb that marcintosh took a picture of looks like saw dust, I just took apart a carb that had that stuff in it when I took it apart...I was wondering what it was.

I am going to stick with my new method for keeping tanks and carbs clean.....tank off tank, empty it and dry it out. float carbs, remove bowl float valve and needle valves and blow carb cleaner then compressed air through. on the pain briggs carbs that are tank mounted remove tank and carb as one, take carb off tank, carb cleaner and compressed air through fuel pump and needle valve and empty and dry out tank.

sound like a pain but have had zero issues and never will again. and now I have done it so many times the hardest one takes about 30 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Pretty much any fuel stabilizer is better than none, especially with today's fuels. 

That said, I had good results with Sta-Bil for years, but 2 seasons ago my mower wasn't happy being stored with a full tank. After replacing the whole carburetor (<$20), I went with Sea Foam this last year, and no problems. 

For a snowblower that might not get used every year, I'd drain the fuel system completely dry at the end of the season. Most blowers have gravity feed tanks, so not hard to drain. It's probably less effort than pulling the blower out out once a month to start, run, refill and put back. 

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Fuel stabilizer*

That alcohol in gas is a pain. I've worked on several machines last year that looked like green Karo Syrup was poured into them and let dry. Big pain to clean up. I've started using Seafoam and non-oxygenated gas (no alcohol) with better results.

I'm also leaning towards draining everything and fogging the cylinders and then it should be ok as long as the carb seals don't dry out and crack on me.


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

For Summer/Winter storage, I put seafoam or stabil in the tank (both seem to work fine for a 6 month storage) and then after running the engine for a few minutes, turn off the fuel line and let the engine run till it dies.... never had any issues with any small engine with that method...


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

I have used stabil for years without problems in many different mowers/tractors/blowers/outboards. I put the stabil in the fuel can itself when I fill it at the gas station so all the equipment gets stabil gas all the time. 

Off season I simply do regular maintenance, fill the tank and put it away.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Same for me. I put Stabil in the can every time I fill it up, so there's Stabil in the mix year round. End of the season, I shut the fuel off and run the machine until it dies. I try to spray the chute and auger with a coat of WD40. Shoot some fogging agent into the cylinder and call it good. Beginning of the season, I usually put a new plug in and change the oil. On mowers I usually change the air filter at the beginning of the season too.


----------

